# My Samsung Gear S3 watch faces



## vivid_pixel (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey all,

Not sure if this is the right location to post regarding watch faces.

I made some watch faces for the Samsung Gear S3 that I wanted to mention.

I am a big fan of Divers and Aviators among others, and after getting my S3 I find they don't get as much wrist time so I started making my own so I would not feel like I'm missing out on them.

Here are some of them.

Dive master 01















Mobile link
http://apps.samsung.com/gear/appDetail.as?appId=com.watchface.Divemaster_01_v02_r06

Marine Master 01















Mobile link
http://apps.samsung.com/gear/appDetail.as?appId=com.watchface.SK_mm_pro_GWD_NoDial_v01_r07

Nighthawk Multi








Mobile link
http://apps.samsung.com/gear/appDetail.as?appId=com.watchface.VP_Nighthawk_Multi

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome watch faces!!!


----------



## vivid_pixel (Mar 25, 2013)

utzelu said:


> Awesome watch faces!!!


Thank you utzelu


----------



## briancruz (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow! very colourful and I love the lume, very beautiful.


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! Perhaps this will make me buy the Gear S3 Frontier!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Those are amazing watch faces! Too bad they are not compatible with Garmin


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, I am in the same boat. This is the most appealing aspect for me to get an S3. Otherwise the watch is too big, is limited when paired with iPhones and in case of trouble, Samsung CS is hopeless. But if I find one used for < $150 I may try it.



SmashingHarlots said:


> Wow! Perhaps this will make me buy the Gear S3 Frontier!


----------

